# Who has first fresheners this year??



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Just being curious! :biggrin
Who has first fresheners this year? How many do you have? How are they dealing with the milkstand/milking?

I have 3 FF. None of them have freshened yet though.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

5 of the 8 milking are FF right now with 3 more FF to go end of this week and next. Most are doing really well after a few days of kicks...the one I left the buck on is a total nitemare still, everytime I think I am going to give this whole letting them raise their kids a chance it turns into a nitemare! I mean tonight I would have given away her and her son for free! vicki


----------



## red farmer (Feb 5, 2009)

I have 1 and she is HOW

but she tries and i can tell it in her that she tries to leave her feet still But Dadd give me moe food. now 
please!!! 
food is all she can think of and to make matters worse she is a nubian/lamacha and she has more Nubian in her. and she is VOCAL

all my lamachas are quiet and layed back


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

We will have 4 ff. The first one should kid within the hour. :biggrin


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

No FF bred. I have a 2nd, 3rd and 5th fresheners.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

We have only one first freshener for this season. Sultana kidded in December with twins. The kids learned to nurse from the bucket and they do that every morning before being let out with mom. The doe kid was sold so only the buck is left now. Sultana came in for her feed and to be milked each morning. However, it did take a month to break her from putting her foot in the bucket. I just tied the foot nearest to me to the stand. Now, I don't need to tie her any more. She is being a perfect lady now on the stand and doesn't even pick her foot up at all.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I will have about a dozen first fresheners by the end of March - can tell you then...  but i expect they will all be well behaved. They know the milkstand is a treat stand and they are all used to being handled.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 15, 2008)

I have 3 of them to go here all within a week, the second week of April. WISH ME LUCK!!! 2 are OKwith me touching all over if I talk sweet one wants nothing to do with me.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I am not sure how my three will handle it. I think Honey will be fine with milking b/c I can touch her teats and where her udder would be and she doesn't care at all. Leah if she's on the stand with grain in front of her, she doesn't mind. Misty, on the other hand....I have a feeling she's going to be a handful at the beginning...lol


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

None of my does have freshened yet, but if all are settled, I'll have 11 first fresheners this year. :crazy Cherry Blossom, my coming two year old La Mancha is due in March. If she's anything like her mom was to train, I'd better pull her kids right away. She already doesn't like me touching her udder. The yearling Nubians don't start til April. I haven't been working with these girls on the milkstand, but all have been up there for hoof trimming. Even if the yearlings get to raise their babies, all are made to come in and learn the routine after freshening.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 10, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> I mean tonight I would have given away her and her son for free! vicki


If I come tomorrow is that deal still good <G> I love your goats.


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

I have two FF. They are doing really good. But One of them is not that good because she is giving me less than 20 oz twice a day. Not happy about that. Oh well..


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Ouch Holly!

Trey, honestly when we wean this kid she had better straighten up or she is history  Note how many posts mention pateince and FF, I have none  Vicki


----------



## Terri-Lynn (Nov 7, 2007)

I have 3 FF this year but they don't kid till June. Hopefully lots of time to get them very used to the milk stand.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

We have 4- 
3 good girls and a bronc.
Goat rodeo anyone?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

This will sound really gruesome to some people.. An old gal that had goats forever told me a trick and for the most part it works.. 
When your doe kids.. take some birthing fluids and wipe on your hands, and face.. let her lick your hands, then while you are milking her, right after she kids, let her lick your face.. she then thinks you are one of her young ones and will let you have the milk.. I have only had a couple this did not work on.. by the way, let her lick you every day for while.. she thinks she is still cleaning you..
Barb


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

3FF so far this year and 2 are YOUNG. 11months...

So far my milkers (aka my big boys) only fussed about Moment 2x, Souffle once, and Genevieve once... they did however give up taking Souffle & Genevieve to the milk stand... they do NOT want to go thank you very much and are so small they slip out easy. Aaron actually carried them there & back 1 day. 

I think they'll settle, but I also think we need another milk stand for smaller MM... most of ours are a good size to do well in our current ones, but some it is harder for. 

If all goes well... I have 6 more FF to go....

WHAT WAS I THINKING???????????????????????

Oh I should add all only dance a bit for 1-2 days... with Moment the complaint is tiny teats... with the other two... tiny goats.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I will have 7 first fresheners, I usually do every year. I don't have a lot of trouble training them to the milk stand. I have fast reflex's they bring up the foot they meet the arm elbow deflection. Karate kid (wax on , wax off) Of course I never take the hand off the udder they get milked while flying if they want. I am training them right now to jump up on the stand for their grain. Two days later and don't be in the hallway when the two saanens ff come flying down for the grain. One of the nubians has it, the rest still need dragged to the milk room.


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

> et her lick your face.. she then thinks you are one of her young ones and will let you have the milk.. I have only had a couple this did not work on.. by the way, let her lick you every day for while.. she thinks she is still cleaning you..
> Barb


I have does who will lick me even if I don't have anything on me. If I am doing belly buttons or Bo-Se on the kids they will come over and start licking away!

I have , but this is the first time for her to freshen here so she is a FF for me. :biggrin

Karla


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

MRFBarbara said:


> This will sound really gruesome to some people.. An old gal that had goats forever told me a trick and for the most part it works..
> When your doe kids.. take some birthing fluids and wipe on your hands, and face.. let her lick your hands, then while you are milking her, right after she kids, let her lick your face.. she then thinks you are one of her young ones and will let you have the milk.. I have only had a couple this did not work on.. by the way, let her lick you every day for while.. she thinks she is still cleaning you..
> Barb


I can go with letting them lick my hands.. as they usually have 'gunk' from the kids on them anyway... but no way am I gonna wipe that on my face!!! I'm sure it has some skin loving properties... but no way.. nada.

I've found that getting a FF on the stand a few days before kidding.. so she knows where and what it is... and as soon after kidding.. put her on the stand and gently milk a bit of colostrum. Usually that helps.. notice I said usually.
As for the question.. I have had 2 FF so far.. both have been wonderful on the stand.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

We will have 5 First Fresheners - 2 in March, 3 in May. The first two have been getting grain on the milk stand and are already acting like pros. They know when it is their turn, jump on the stand and stick the heads through the stanchion. They get groomed and their udder played with while they are eating. Usually have a few "foot in the bucket" days after they freshen, but Saanens really are all about the work, and want to be milked (Thank Goodness!).


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

They are in a hormone wash that makes anything nearby lickable! Fencepost or whatever! It is always so hard not to burst the bubble when new owners call me with kidding results and say the doe was 'thanking' them for helping because they licked and licked and licked....good goat- wrong reason. As with most things it's a chemically mediated response so they will lick long enough to get the kids all the way clean and fluffed so they can dry. (I just congratulate them on being there!)
I always tell those girls that start licking as soon as any mucous appears that they are going to have some tired tongues but they make it all the way some how! This is the best time to bond with them as part of who gets milk. The routine of the feed as enticement at the stanchion becomes easier if they first are letting you milk while they are in this hormonal haze. We have had a few that are able to override and will protest but most of them just run up the ramp and freeze with head in tray. I do have a really good rodeo potential for sale....anyone need practice at contortions? Kathie you want to see if your technique still works? !!! :biggrin


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I had a FF last year who was aloof around people. She could just take or leave humans. But after she kidded I thought I'd try her on the milk stand and she jumped right up. Then she let me wipe her udder and milk her without even one kick!! I was shocked. And she was also a more friendly goat after her pregnancy too. It was a nice blessing. I didn't keep her though, because she was a mini Alpine and not giving very much milk. but she did great on a full sized milk stand. No problems at all.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I should have two FF this year, due next month. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

I really hope I do not have any FF this year but the buck DID get into their pen so.... We shall see in about one week. None of the younger ones look pregnant but whose to say. All I can do is hope. One older doe IS pregnant and could go any day now. That one was bred purposefully. 

-Kim


----------



## Candy (Jun 4, 2009)

We have 4 FF this year. One had twins about 9 1/2 weeks ago and except for her not wanting to get on the stand at first, she has only kicked maybe twice for me. She will stamp her front feet some but not her back. 

I am expecting my part LaMancha to kid soon. She is one that was dam raised and not messed with much when she was young. So far in milkstand training she has done really well. Runs right up, lets us mess with her udder etc. 

The other two will not kid till May I believe so we will see. We haven't even started putting them on the table yet.


----------



## janette (Jan 27, 2010)

will have 2ff in march.... I myself am a fm...first milker that is!! I am looking forward to the challenges and rewards! Got the milkstand built this weekend, training starts tomorrow! Amy, what part of Indiana are you in?


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

I have 2 out of 2 ff this year, my LM from Lynn is amazing, jumps on the stand, eats her grain, no fuss. The other was heck on hooves the night she kidded...the next days milkings she was an angel, the kicking began, not as bad as the first milking, but not the angel from the 2nd and 3rd milkings, although she is getting better!


----------



## Drycreek goats (Sep 8, 2009)

I Have one.Had twins at 10 months,lost one she layed on its head the 2nd night was -24.She was a hard to get locked in the head catch but never kicked.Had to drag a long rope for a while but comes running now.Tammy


----------



## debrad636 (Jul 17, 2008)

I had 4 FF kid on Feb 9th. The one that I thought was going to be a terror, was wonderful. Sure helps to work with them on the milk stand before kidding, but I still was worried about the one, she turned out just fine. Was glad when it was time for the milk machine to take over on the small teets. All FF had twins, except one, she had triplets. So surprised.
Deb


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I have 2 50% Nubian FF who haven't freshened yet. One looks due soon but should not go until the end of March, the other may wait a while, if she even took.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Of the 2 I have, the one that is due in March will probably be good to milk. Her mother is wonderful and her sisters all have been. (mom is 8 and has given me 95% doe kids!) Aine stands while I handle her all over, so (knock on wood) she should be fine. The other one, who may or may not be bred still, is very ticklish and doesn't want anyone touching her belly or udder. Her mother is a pain to milk, still gives me a hard time after 11 years! But, I so want to keep these 2 girls as replacements for their moms. After all these years, these 2 Mommas still have nice solid udders, strong legs and feet and healthy appetites! I hope the genes were passed to their daughters!


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Dang alot of FF this year!!! Goodluck to everyone! 


Janette, We are near Logansport, in Cass County....


----------



## Nupine (Nov 2, 2007)

MRFBarbara said:


> This will sound really gruesome to some people.. An old gal that had goats forever told me a trick and for the most part it works..
> When your doe kids.. take some birthing fluids and wipe on your hands, and face.. let her lick your hands, then while you are milking her, right after she kids, let her lick your face.. she then thinks you are one of her young ones and will let you have the milk.. I have only had a couple this did not work on.. by the way, let her lick you every day for while.. she thinks she is still cleaning you..
> Barb


Wow, even if that works well, that is just gross! I don't mind letting a goat lick my face, but I think I am doing ok if I even touch the birthing junk. But that yuck on my face! haha! The only thing that goes on my face is make-up........


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll have 3 FF's to kid this year, though I usually have this many every year. They've all been on the milk stand all of last year, and know that if they want any of that yummy chow, that's how to get it..
Right now, I'm waiting on Dream to go into labor.. damn chickens squawking on the baby monitor!!


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I have 3 also. I don't take much from them though...they learn pretty fast. Especially since the bigger does boss them in the pen...they like to come out for some un-harassed eating. Most of my does don't appreciate me touching their udders while they are loose in the pen...even the older ones. They are perfectly behaved to be milked once they know what I'm doing, but just checking if they are bagged up...they hate it. I've found once my FF's do freshen, get on a stand and do it "for real" they lose almost all the ticklishness.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Somehow I miscounted... LOL I now have 6 FF and 5 to go for 11.... again WHAT WAS I THINKING???

Behavior on the stand continues to be really good... Terra from Sat night just went strait to the milk stand this AM and jumped up...

BUT.... we are starting with some tiny teats... and 6 in about a week is a lot to start with... 

Paradise who kidded Sun... Isaac just came in this AM and asked "Have you found a buyer for Paradise yet?"

raised eyebrow... NO she is on my keep list... absolutely beautiful udder...

but... her teats are still small, she gives a GOOD bit of milk, and her teat placement.... makes it a bit harder. I think this will change in the next month or two... but right now... he is COMPLAINING. 

I did have my friend who was here yesterday to get buckling, piglet, and milk... milk her. She is experienced, patient, and has SMALL hands... I think we'll milk her 3x a day to try to prevent engorgement... 

I have never dam raised, but I wish I had considered it with her.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

4 FFs here. 3 veterans


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

doesn't letting them fill longer than 3x/day help to enlarge both the teats and udder? I was told to go minimum of 12 hrs, 13 or 14 if they can without leaking all over, to stretch out the udder and teats. Seems like it worked before for me.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Paradise kidded Sunday... she was milked after kidding (about 1PM), milked that evening about 6:30PM... milked next AM about 7:30-8AM and was so full it was very very hard for any of us to milk her... we got some, but she was beyond unhappy with us, by 3-4PM when my friend came by she was squirting when she walked...

we switched over to milking her first in the AM, first in the PM, and before bed and that is much much better for her.

I'm sure it may vary, but we've found for us... some of our high milkers in the beginning NEED that 3rd milking...


----------



## ezekielsgarden (Nov 2, 2009)

I have 1, hopefully 2, FF. They are both around 85-90 days, though, so we have a while. They are slowly getting accustomed to the stand for grain. I like the idea of the birthing fluids. Maybe a bit gross, but if it will help me, I'd be glad to.


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

I have one FF that kidded two weeks ago, she is fantastic on the stand! Two more to go, we have them up on the stand cleaning he grain out after milking is over, I anticipate the other ff's will be good on the stand as well. I hope!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

We have 6 ff's this year. 2 freshened so far. Tam


----------



## scgirl (Nov 3, 2009)

I had 3, all kidded already. Twins, doe and buck, then two other singles, both does.


----------

